# Anyone Want To Hook Up ????



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I will be heading the first day of squirrel season down to the public woods in Shreve if anyone wants to hook up and go. I plan on being there around 7:30Am and hunting till noon or so. I got quite a few from there last year and also missed my fare share also......P/M if you want to hook up..........Rich


----------



## Backlash (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi Rich:
I live in Massillon and would love to hookup and go the first day, where can we meet? Jim


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

We could meet at the parking lot at Shreve Lake..........Rich


----------



## Backlash (Apr 19, 2004)

Sounds good to me,see you around 07:30. I drive a Chevy 4x4.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Rich, Waiting on directions to this Shreve lake parking area. Call me or PM me.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Well between Huntinbull and Backlash and myself theres 3 of us going to Shreve Lake , any other takers ? Hey Huntinbull you bringing your dog ? Should I bring my recurve for shits and giggles....LOL................Rich


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

OK guy I will be there around 7AM and will be waiting on you. If no one shows by 7:45 my 7 year old and I will be on our way..................Rich


----------

